# Bee THC!!! Nowhere else to Place thread!!!??!!



## twinturbochronic (Mar 26, 2008)

Bees make honey from the nectar of flowers, right!?, we'll get back to that Ok, on the property adjacent to my house, the farmer/ extrememly understanding and good neighbor keeps about a dozen hives of bees spread out to pollenate his orchards elsewhere and or to rent out to pollenate other places(*doesnt sell the honey*). It is 1 square mile of woods and corn. Near where i do my guerilla gardening, he keeps 2 or 3 beehives.

Would the Nectar produced from the Marijuana even contain THC? If i had a large enough "garden" of Blue Mystic close enough to the hives(less than 50 feet), do you think that the honey from the bees would contain marginal, or even a decent amount of thc? If so, this would be the shizznit for breakfast, or a snack at work when you cant "run to the store quick." Im looking for opinions, or even an experience with this. i know people have put marijuana in honey(one of the worlds greatest and most natural preservatives), let it set for a few days, weeks, months, then eat for a buzz. 
Do you think i may be able to put the buzz in honey without putting any actual marijuana in it. Maybe the bees will be more mellow too?


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

that was a long run around for this short and basic question 



twinturbochronic said:


> Do you think i may be able to put the buzz in honey without putting any actual marijuana in it. Maybe the bees will be more mellow too?



and yes very easy i would assume ever heard of honey oil? it isnt honey at all but instead oils that have been extracted from cannabis (usually through the butane iso extraction method).
you could probably cut it down with some honey oil that hasent crystallized yet but im not sure...... i need to know a bit more about the actuall chemical content of honey to give you a yay or nay on the subject.


but as far as the bees doing it themselves, id say that there is no chance in hell of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

bees like pollen. that's what honey is made up of. pollen and bee spit. pollen contains minimal if any THC. the bees will end up seeding everything.


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bees like pollen. that's what honey is made up of. pollen and bee spit. pollen contains minimal if any THC. the bees will end up seeding everything.



and probably digesting the thc when they spit the honey into the combs. if hes using a strain that even has any thc in the pollen.


----------



## twinturbochronic (Mar 27, 2008)

I know what BHO is. Pollenation is a product of honey making, quoting wiki
Honey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
it is made from nectar. Im not talking about Butane honey oil, im talking about honey(winnie the pooh) with THC in the honey from the bees. . To do with digestion, i do not think that the bees will degrade the thc too much with their digestion, since the compounds that make THC have an acidic pH and the fluid for digestion is acidic also. It might degrade it a little, but it is possible since the bee's stomach has a low ph and honey also has a low pH of around 3.2 to 4.5.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> I know what BHO is. Pollenation is a product of honey making, quoting wiki
> Honey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> it is made from nectar. Im not talking about Butane honey oil, im talking about honey(winnie the pooh) with THC in the honey from the bees. . To do with digestion, i do not think that the bees will degrade the thc too much with their digestion, since the compounds that make THC have an acidic pH and the fluid for digestion is acidic also. It might degrade it a little, but it is possible since the bee's stomach has a low ph and honey also has a low pH of around 3.2 to 4.5.



maybe, just maybe, in a controlled environment, if you could get the bees to contact the female plants enough...... that is how pollination takes place. they could theoretically collect enough resins on their legs, if that was their main source of food........


----------



## rkm (Mar 27, 2008)

your going to get the little guys stoned and they wont feel like making honey, or they get the munchies and eat all the honey.


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bees like pollen. that's what honey is made up of. pollen and bee spit. pollen contains minimal if any THC. the bees will end up seeding everything.


Haha, common myth. First of all, this used to be a popular thread on the old OG site. Second, I keep bees so give me a few seconds to explain the whole deal.

Bees collect four main things: pollen, nectar, water, and propolis (kinda like tree sap, also called 'bee glue'). What we are mainly talking about is the nectar portion. Pollen is not used to make honey, it is stored in the hive and mixed with honey to make 'bee bread', a substance that they feed the larva (the baby bees). The nectar is what is turned into honey. Bees have a 'second stomach' that is called a crop. When a foraging bee collects nectar, it is put into it's crop kinda like being put into it's internal pocket. The lining of the crop has a compound that breaks down the nectar. Nectar contains sucrose (sugar). The enzime in the bees crob turns this compound into dextrose and levulose, with phosphoric acid (the preserving agent) as a by product of the chemical reaction. There are other inert materials in there, but they are of little important to us. 

So the question has nothing to do with pollen, as this isn't in honey, it's with nectar. the real question is if you can get honey bees to pollinate marijuana plants. I'll tell you right now you can not. Bees to collect nectar from all kinds of plants, but they do not go to every type of plant. They are very specific as to the types of plants that they will pollinate and collect substances from. Nature, in turn, can be very specificly either for or against bees, depending on the plant in question. Almonds, for instance, only are polinated by honey bees, nothing else pollinates them. Apples are mainly pollinated by honey bees, but don't have to be. Sweat bees, carpenter bees, and other insects occasionally do their part. Pepper plants are not visited by honey bees. They do not provide much nectar for the bees collection needs, and likewise the pepper plant is pollinated by the wind. Marijuana plants are pollinated by the wind as well. the bees are not interested in yoru MJ plant, will nto pollinate it, and will nto try to take it's nectar. It just won't happen, sorry.

Honey is not 'bee spit' or 'bee vomit'.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Haha, common myth. First of all, this used to be a popular thread on the old OG site. Second, I keep bees so give me a few seconds to explain the whole deal.
> 
> Bees collect four main things: pollen, nectar, water, and propolis (kinda like tree sap, also called 'bee glue'). What we are mainly talking about is the nectar portion. Pollen is not used to make honey, it is stored in the hive and mixed with honey to make 'bee bread', a substance that they feed the larva (the baby bees). The nectar is what is turned into honey. Bees have a 'second stomach' that is called a crop. When a foraging bee collects nectar, it is put into it's crop kinda like being put into it's internal pocket. The lining of the crop has a compound that breaks down the nectar. Nectar contains sucrose (sugar). The enzime in the bees crob turns this compound into dextrose and levulose, with phosphoric acid (the preserving agent) as a by product of the chemical reaction. There are other inert materials in there, but they are of little important to us.
> 
> ...



am i getting this right? nectar is used to make honey. nectar is collected and stored in the crop. the crop is like a stomach. how is this not vomit?


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 27, 2008)

Mainly because the crop is LIKE a stomach. The crop is NOT a stomach. In order to vomit, according to dictionary.com:

to eject the contents of the stomach through the mouth; regurgitate; throw up.

the bees don't regurgitate, and the crop is separate from their digestive tract. They can not consume from it. Therefore, they are not ejecting the contents of their stomach, nor are they ejecting the contents of any part of their digestive tract. They are only emptying their internal pockets.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Mainly because the crop is LIKE a stomach. The crop is NOT a stomach. In order to vomit, according to dictionary.com:
> 
> to eject the contents of the stomach through the mouth; regurgitate; throw up.
> 
> the bees don't regurgitate, and the crop is separate from their digestive tract. They can not consume from it. Therefore, they are not ejecting the contents of their stomach, nor are they ejecting the contents of any part of their digestive tract. They are only emptying their internal pockets.


YouTube - Bill Clinton Depends on what the meaning of is is. lol


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 27, 2008)

That's a bullshit quote. Bill Clinton was squirming to get out of something he and everyone else knew he was guilty of.

I, on the other hand, am correct. Ask any other beekeeper. Ask any entemologist. Ask any single person who studies insects more than as a hobby. Say "isn't it true that honey is bee vomit?" you'll get the same answer. 

It's just a clearifacation of facts. You got yours wrong, I pointed it out. Don't be pissed that I called you out fdd2blk, alot of people make the same mistake. You are wrong, get over it. The world will keep spinning, I promise


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> That's a bullshit quote. Bill Clinton was squirming to get out of something he and everyone else knew he was guilty of.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am correct. Ask any other beekeeper. Ask any entemologist. Ask any single person who studies insects more than as a hobby. Say "isn't it true that honey is bee vomit?" you'll get the same answer.
> 
> It's just a clearifacation of facts. You got yours wrong, I pointed it out. Don't be pissed that I called you out fdd2blk, alot of people make the same mistake. You are wrong, get over it. The world will keep spinning, I promise



whoah big guy, who's pissed? i'm grateful for the knowledge. i was playing. a joke. ha ha


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 27, 2008)

No hard feelings, hope the feelings mutual 

btw, still love your avitar


----------



## twinturbochronic (Mar 27, 2008)

dude, this was a nice learning experience. So from what you are saying, the bees will say fuck you to the weed and run for the clover that grows in the field. Oh well, atleast i got some answers, thank you all


----------



## rkm (Mar 27, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Haha, common myth. First of all, this used to be a popular thread on the old OG site. Second, I keep bees so give me a few seconds to explain the whole deal.
> 
> Bees collect four main things: pollen, nectar, water, and propolis (kinda like tree sap, also called 'bee glue'). What we are mainly talking about is the nectar portion. Pollen is not used to make honey, it is stored in the hive and mixed with honey to make 'bee bread', a substance that they feed the larva (the baby bees). The nectar is what is turned into honey. Bees have a 'second stomach' that is called a crop. When a foraging bee collects nectar, it is put into it's crop kinda like being put into it's internal pocket. The lining of the crop has a compound that breaks down the nectar. Nectar contains sucrose (sugar). The enzime in the bees crob turns this compound into dextrose and levulose, with phosphoric acid (the preserving agent) as a by product of the chemical reaction. There are other inert materials in there, but they are of little important to us.
> 
> ...


FUCK!!! Is that entomology 101, 201, 301 or 901? I did not see that coming at all. Good answer man, I don't necessarily agree 100%, but the basics are at least right on. Kudos man.. winner of my first rep ever...now how the fuck do I do that????


----------



## Budzonly (Mar 28, 2008)

then why is that BIG Hawaiian Bumble bee buzzing me in my greenhouse all the time?


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't neccisarily answer for ALL bees, but I can for honey bees. If I had to make an assumption, I would say that carpenter bees and bumble bees would stay away from MJ plants as well, and that sweat bees might be willing to visit them, but I'm not too sure on that. Carpenter bees and bumble bees are somewhat more unpredictable, as their social hierarchy is not as sophisticated or as organizied as honey bees, i.e. they get confused alot and do whatever they want. They are solitary instects and communal insects, not like honey bees. But that doesn't really matter because neither of them produce honey. Only honey bees produce honey. I could explain exactly what the other types of bees do if you are interested, but I don't think that's the point of this thread.

rkm .... kinda all of the above .... haha. It is the collaberated knowledge of a few different lower level, and higher level entemology courses. But there is alot more to bees than the post I put up, very facinating insects in my opinion.

And yes twinturbochronic, that is what I am saying. I'm not saying a bee will never visit your plant, he may get lost or something, but they will not forrage from them. You can get bees high though, from what I'm told. In order to calm them down you have to use a smoker and smoke the beehive ... I can explain what this does in detail if you are interested .... but anyway, most people use leaves or newspaper. A few old school beekeepers use berlap, and one beekeeper I know swears by using hemp. He claims it makes them crazy calm and they love it. I think he was trying to tell me that he once tried a little pot in there too, but I'm not too sure, and I avoided the topic as he didn't know that I smoked or anything. If you ever get the chance to catch a honey bee, toke with him, he'll enjoy it


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 28, 2008)

For real? I'm starting to like bees more now that we have something in common.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

we had them living in a tree in our backyard for years. ended up hiring a guy to come take them away.


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 28, 2008)

I find that whole process interesting. People get wild bees in their yard and they call someone to remove them, makes perfect sense. Then the guy charges them to do it .... um, ok. The guy then keeps the bees and uses them .... the same ones he charged you to remove. Kinda a dick move, but whatever. Then he uses the bees, sells their honey, sells their pollen, their propolis, their venom, and if they split, sells the split colony. Money all around, you really can't lose. Unless they are africanized .... then you just kill them.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 28, 2008)

How can you tell? Do their little bee-faces look like RZA under magnification?



I for one am curious what bumble bees do. Other than scare the fuck out of me when they buzz me unawares. 


Finally, I would like to mention how much I hate wasps, especially yellowjackets. Nasty little buggers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> I find that whole process interesting. People get wild bees in their yard and they call someone to remove them, makes perfect sense. Then the guy charges them to do it .... um, ok. The guy then keeps the bees and uses them .... the same ones he charged you to remove. Kinda a dick move, but whatever. Then he uses the bees, sells their honey, sells their pollen, their propolis, their venom, and if they split, sells the split colony. Money all around, you really can't lose. Unless they are africanized .... then you just kill them.




my thoughts exactly.  

the hive split. they hung out in the yard for a day. then i watched the new hive fly away. i could see them several blocks away, huge swarm. 4 hours later they came back. they stayed for 2 more days just hanging out on a branch next to our fence. i guess they couldn't find a new home. so we finally called someone and they came and got both hives and we then sealed they tree. the hive was pretty big and they were in the tree for at least 10 years. is my tree full o' honey?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

we also have carpenter bees. i like them. they are really big and fly like they are drunk. they just slam into things at full steam ahead. makes a big load thunk sound. i've seen them fall to the ground after hitting the wall. just flying along then pow. they love chewing thru the trim boards on my back awning.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tree is very likely full of honey. it might be THC laden honey considering. . . . . .yes I read the whole thread. . . . .




fdd2blk said:


> my thoughts exactly.
> 
> the hive split. they hung out in the yard for a day. then i watched the new hive fly away. i could see them several blocks away, huge swarm. 4 hours later they came back. they stayed for 2 more days just hanging out on a branch next to our fence. i guess they couldn't find a new home. so we finally called someone and they came and got both hives and we then sealed they tree. the hive was pretty big and they were in the tree for at least 10 years. is my tree full o' honey?


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, your tree probably at one point had honey it in. Since then, ants and other insects probably ate it. If they didn't get to it though, it's still there. Honey was found in the egyptian pyramids and it's still good. Over 2,000 year old honey is still good, now that's preserving at it's best.

You can tell if honey bees have become africanized by their behavior. Nasty little bastards. Every time you try to do something, anything they sting you. When you go into a normal hive, you might get stung, if they are hot maybe a few times. But with africanized bees if you go into the hive 1/4 of the the hive goes after you. they don't like people.

bumble bees are alot like carpenter bees, except for their homes. Carpenter bees are communal, where as bumble bees are solitary. Carpter bees will choose a place to live and then others will live in the same area, more for security purposes. They chew through the wood and make kinda like an 'L' in the wood. Then they collect pollen, ball it up, and lay an egg in the pollen. They do this about five or so times per hole the chew. The parents eventually die (bees don't live long) and their children emerge to complete the process. Bumble bees work in a very similar mannor, just not living in wood. They don't collect nectar, but they have been known to eat it.

When you hear bees thumping, or see them flying into a wall, they are measuring things. not exactly being drunk. They know that if they start off on one side of a room and fly full steam ahead untill their head smacks into the other wall they know how long they flew ... i.e. how big the room is. If it's outdoors they are testing it, to see if the wall is something they should be aware of. They do the same thing to the vail when I go into the hive. They are just bumping their heads to let whatever it is around them that they are there. If the wall happened to move back, they would probably sting it.

Neat little note, only female bees sting. Male bees have no stingers. It's part of their ovaries. In addition to this, carpenter bees have pairs, a male and a female per home. The female will forage, while the male will guard the entrance. So if you see a carpenter bee flying around the enterance of a hole, just hovering there, not going anywhere, it's probably a male. You can pick it up, make a fist around it, shake him all up and he can't do anything to you. Not a thing.

And yes, I hate wasps too. They are carnivorious, bees are herbavors. Totally different. Not nearly as social either.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Yes, your tree probably at one point had honey it in. Since then, ants and other insects probably ate it. If they didn't get to it though, it's still there. Honey was found in the egyptian pyramids and it's still good. Over 2,000 year old honey is still good, now that's preserving at it's best.
> 
> You can tell if honey bees have become africanized by their behavior. Nasty little bastards. Every time you try to do something, anything they sting you. When you go into a normal hive, you might get stung, if they are hot maybe a few times. But with africanized bees if you go into the hive 1/4 of the the hive goes after you. they don't like people.
> 
> ...





don't carpenter bees have HUGE mandibles? we had a dead one, well we thought it was dead. my son was about 6 or 7. we said "pick it up, it won't hurt you". he bled. it bit him. it was dying, maybe that's why. i had no idea.


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 28, 2008)

it bit him? I've never heard of that before. I've heard of bees biting, but not being able to break skin, let alone pinch it. I've never been bit by bees. Idon't really work with carpenter bees too often, so I'm not super sure about it, but I've just never heard of it before. Sorry to hear about your son's pain.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> it bit him? I've never heard of that before. I've heard of bees biting, but not being able to break skin, let alone pinch it. I've never been bit by bees. Idon't really work with carpenter bees too often, so I'm not super sure about it, but I've just never heard of it before. Sorry to hear about your son's pain.



it was doing it's slow dieing death thing. i think when he picked it up in his soft little hands it caught a piece of skin and just clamped down. i think it was just a death bite.


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 28, 2008)

even still, never heard of it. Humans get superhuman strength in times of death, maybe it was one of those situations. Even still, shity situation.


----------



## twinturbochronic (Mar 29, 2008)

If you want a good bite from an insect, find yourself a Praying Mantis and piss around with it for a second or two.


----------



## Budzonly (Mar 29, 2008)

No try a centipede Nasty lil Bastards and yes they do attack at least the big red ones in Hawaii I have seen some 6" long! Knock wood never been bit!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2008)

i got bit on the back of the head by a small spider monkey in cancun the day after waking up from dropping acid after i fed him pottato chips what a dick. they are strong for there size. also a bee stung me on the eyelid once i did deserve that though led attack on there hive as a kid.


----------



## Hemperor (Mar 29, 2008)

O$ama'z NEW THC iz making 'da BEE'z get lo$t ??? I thought it waz 'da cell-phoney'z 

Jack Herer - Popular Mechanics fight'z cancer ??? Google masterbation helps prevent cancer. $pit tho$e proce$$ed-food chemical'z out any way you can .... Private Pri$on Profit ??? Google Cocaine Import Agency 

Lightning On Demand Homepage iz wire-le$$ flore$cent "power".1898 remote-control $ubmer$able boat by Nikola Tesla. Marconni WHO ??? Edi$on WHO ??? Henry Ford'z car he GREW from 'da DIRT ??? Hemp Car Hemp 4 Fuel - Clean Energy Solutions


----------



## specialkayme (Mar 29, 2008)

Hemperor said:


> O$ama'z NEW THC iz making 'da BEE'z get lo$t ??? I thought it waz 'da cell-phoney'z
> 
> Jack Herer - Popular Mechanics fight'z cancer ??? Google masterbation helps prevent cancer. $pit tho$e proce$$ed-food chemical'z out any way you can .... Private Pri$on Profit ??? Google Cocaine Import Agency
> 
> Lightning On Demand Homepage iz wire-le$$ flore$cent "power".1898 remote-control $ubmer$able boat by Nikola Tesla. Marconni WHO ??? Edi$on WHO ??? Henry Ford'z car he GREW from 'da DIRT ??? Hemp Car Hemp 4 Fuel - Clean Energy Solutions


Wow, that might have been the first time I've ever thought I was on acid just from reading someone's post.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Wow, that might have been the first time I've ever thought I was on acid just from reading someone's post.



myself as well.


----------



## ruffinready (Jun 18, 2008)

try messin with a 40-legger in Jamaica, better say some prayers!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 22, 2008)

ive been stung by saltwater lionfish that sucks pretty bad


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, so it's technically not vomit. However honey is basically plant nectar that has been re-worked in this "crop" and secreted out later as honey, so it is very much like vomit, lol. 

Also, this guy is correct, Marijuana is a plant that relies on males & females growing close enough that the wind will carry the pollen from male sacks onto the female buds. They do not rely on insects for pollination, as a matter of fact, many insects get stuck on the resin glands of adult females. Part of the reason marijuana even has THC may be to help protect the seeds from insects. There is much speculation that it may ALSO act as a form of light amplification, or even UVB protection.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 23, 2008)

It all sounds like bee chuck to me,iv'e had bees in my wall and it was neat for about two seconds until they started coming into the house it was like the Amityville horror except with bees.
*http://books.google.com/books?id=NGADV7J25ggC&dq=amityville+horror&pg=PP1&ots=QA-4BCL--4&sig=a2PL2Or8qzT0IAzGo1pOcJVoF2U&hl=en&prev=http://www.google.com/search%3Fhl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26hs%3DSER%26sa%3DX%26oi%3Dspell%26resnum%3D0%26ct%3Dresult%26cd%3D1%26q%3DAmityville%2Bhorror%26spell%3D1&sa=X&oi=print&ct=title&cad=one-book-with-thumbnail*


----------



## longlivemtb (Jun 23, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Yeah, so it's technically not vomit. However honey is basically plant nectar that has been re-worked in this "crop" and secreted out later as honey, so it is very much like vomit, lol.
> 
> Also, this guy is correct, Marijuana is a plant that relies on males & females growing close enough that the wind will carry the pollen from male sacks onto the female buds. They do not rely on insects for pollination, as a matter of fact, many insects get stuck on the resin glands of adult females. Part of the reason marijuana even has THC may be to help protect the seeds from insects. There is much speculation that it may ALSO act as a form of light amplification, or even UVB protection.


I was reading in the most recent issue of cannabis culture and they had a whole diagram on how a plant produces THC. The trichome heads are sticky to protect from bugs since they would get stuck to them. and as uvb light hits the MAT positive and negative ions attract and turn into THC. Kinda cool, at least i think it is.


----------



## panhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome info on bee's,feels like im watching publiuc tv 

Im smarter after this thread thats for sure.


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 23, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Yeah, so it's technically not vomit. However honey is basically plant nectar that has been re-worked in this "crop" and secreted out later as honey, so it is very much like vomit, lol.


It isn't worked, re-worked, digested, or anything like that. The crop is just like an internal pocket. Vomit is digestive matter that is regurgitated. Honey is just nectar. The crop is a different part of the body and not part of the digestive system. It not only isn't vomit, it's also not like vomit. Just because it comes out of the same hole doesn't make them anything alike. Calling honey 'bee vomit' could be paralelled to calling milk 'cow urine'. I know I'm driving hard at a point, and I'm sorry, it's just a personal pet pieve of mine.

And just so you know, the bee regurgitates nectar, not honey. It becomes honey later on, in the cells of the hive.


----------



## herbologist (Jun 24, 2008)

We believe the honey to be THC active when completed.We will post this one again when we have completed this project.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 24, 2008)

we will see im skeptical


----------



## Ravioli (Jun 25, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> If so, this would be the shizznit for breakfast


Let sleeping dogs lie, I know, but Jesus Christ this sentence was funny!


----------



## herbologist (Jun 30, 2008)

We will be running this experiment next spring along side of green houses.
I'll have to make sure my help is heavy in SMOKE.


----------



## lollollol (Aug 17, 2008)

This little dude have been trusting his pelvis against that plant for 6 hours now I dunno wtf is going on. 
Is he/she stoned???


----------



## specialkayme (Aug 17, 2008)

lollollol said:


> This little dude have been trusting his pelvis against that plant for 6 hours now I dunno wtf is going on.
> Is he/she stoned???


Haha, probably not. My experience is with honey bees, and that looks more like a carpenter bee, or a bumble bee of some type. But I know that honey bees will stop and 'rest' for several hours a day. They are much more likely to do it inside their hive, but have been known to do it other places. Bees don't sleep, but they do get tired, and they spend about 12 hours a day resting (which blows a hole in the old saying 'busy as a bee'). When they stop and rest, their abdomen 'pulsates' if you will. It looks kinda like they are humping the air or the ground, or something else, but it's just their body shaking. They do this for a bunch of different reasons, when they release pheromones, or if they are eating something, or sometimes when the breath or are cleaning something. 

It's possible that the little guy is stoned, but he's probably just relaxing a bit. Why he chose one of your ladies is beyond me, but like I said my experience is with honey bees. Other forms of bees act slightly differently, depending on their degree of sociality. Hope that helps.


----------



## lollollol (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, it certainly is fascinating. =)
Thanks for the info!
Cheers.


----------



## mrbluntbuddy420 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well i like to tell you all that I have heard of this. Ive read of people achieving up to 10 percent thc in honey from honey bees. They are attracted to marijuana plants and will make thc honey. all u need to be able to do is make sure they only going to your marijuana plants. If theres better plants around for them to get nectar from theyll go to those


----------



## specialkayme (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm sorry mrbluntbuddy420, but have you read any of the rest of the thread?


----------



## madcow (Aug 18, 2008)

mrbluntbuddy420 said:


> Well i like to tell you all that I have heard of this. Ive read of people achieving up to 10 percent thc in honey from honey bees. They are attracted to marijuana plants and will make thc honey. all u need to be able to do is make sure they only going to your marijuana plants. If theres better plants around for them to get nectar from theyll go to those


i think he means in a controlled environment, where theres nothing but pot plants for them to forage from.i think?


----------



## specialkayme (Aug 20, 2008)

madcow said:


> i think he means in a controlled environment, where theres nothing but pot plants for them to forage from.i think?


Has anyone actually worked with honey bees before other than me? I don't want to sound rude, I'm just wondering.

For those that arn't familiar with them, controlling where a honey bee forages from is not an easy task. They have been known to fly over two miles away to forage from a plant. And all plants count, so even clovers or dandylions, or simple weeds that are around will attract a honey bee to forage from. The only way that I can think of restricting a bee to forage from ONLY a mj plant is to put it in a greenhouse or inside of a building. Bees forage and navigate according to sunlight, so this would screw up their foraging, and you need to make sure temperatures, climate, and food supply are ample or they will die, or get a disease. Controling where a bee forages from is certainly NOT an easy task, and I have never read about anyone doing it. 

From all the evidence I have seen first hand, and read about, honey bees are not interested in mj plants ... at all. Their nectar is not similar to the type that a honey bee can make honey from anyway. The process of making honey is converting sucrose into fructose and glucose. So in order for a bee to collect the nectar from a plant and use it to make honey it would need to produce sucrose. Last time I checked mj nectar doesn't contain sucrose. So theoretically even, it isn't possible.

In the end, I call bullshit. Show me a study, or a website, or an article, or even a mention of this happening anywhere and I'll rethink. Untill then, my statement of bullshit has been made.


----------



## specialkayme (Aug 20, 2008)

Secondly, my chemistry of THC is slightly vague, but doesn't the psychoactive controls found in THC need to be heated in order to be acheived? If so, then you wouldn't get anything out of THC honey anyway, unless you heated it up. Most people don't eat hot honey.

The only way I see this being able to work is if you heated up some honey, put some bud in it, stirred it around, and then removed the bud, hoping the resin was transplanted into the honey. Even then, it seems like too much work.


----------



## flow (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, so bees dont collect THC, but I swear Ive read about bees producing honey with active chemicals in them. Something like if you surround a hive with the right plants (active ones that the bees are attracted to nightshades and lotuses and such) The bees will produce a honey that makes you trip. 

I cant remember where I read that, (and it could just be total BS), but if I do Ill look it up and let you know. I think it was some sort of European beekeeper shamanism? 

You ever heard of anything like that?


----------



## flow (Aug 22, 2008)

This is on the subject:

Lycaeum > Leda > The Delphic Bee: Bees and toxic honeys as pointers to psychoactive and other medicinal plants. by Jonathon Ott


----------



## specialkayme (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah flow, I have heard of that before. But typically the concentration needs to be very high and isn't acheived in nature. Possible though. The only problem is that it's like drinking dranno to see some funky colors. Not really advised.


----------



## flow (Aug 22, 2008)

Umm im not saying your wrong but that link I posted has several examples of it occuring naturally.


----------



## specialkayme (Aug 23, 2008)

Perhaps my sentence was illworded. I appologize. In stead of saying 'typically the concentration needs to be very high and isn't acheived in nature' I guess I really should have said 'typically the concentration needs to be very high and is't OFTEN acheived in nature'. Thank you for forcing me to be so specific flow. 

In response to the article, I'll quote myself again: The only problem is that it's like drinking dranno to see some funky colors. Not really advised.

Our concern here is making honey with THC specifically, not just a psychoactive honey. I have no doubt in my mind that you can create a psychoactive honey, but it will eventually kill you. You can make poison honey as well, from certain types of nightshade. Oddly enough it's only poison to humans. Odd huh. But in order to do this, something like more than 30% of the nectar needs to come from that plant. Not something that is OFTEN acheived in nature. But even if it were to happen, naturally or through human influence, nearly every type of psychoactive agents that are introduced into honey are harmful to humans, and those are the 'psychoactive agents' that you are concerned with.

Bottom line, bees will not forage from a cannabis plant. Sorry. It just won't happen.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 25, 2008)

All hail the bee master!!!


----------



## corral hollow kid (Sep 17, 2008)

I think you'd have a bunch of hungry bees!


----------



## offthehook (Dec 17, 2011)

Will they consume the pollen of male cannabis? 

Underwritten is a quote from a friend of mines. We realy must get to settle this now for ones and for all. 

I still think the whole "honey high" is bull (read the whole thread), but he ones read something that never left his mind and now he still tries to find ways to defend that book.
One can't help but love his stuborness aye. 

Quote: Now back to this old chestnut of bees and honey.
IM correct in saying that bees collect nectar AND pollen. 80 years ago when this story supposedly has its origins.. sensi wasnt known. All cannabis growers would have been producing male/female.... and hermi.
A hermi plant will attract a bee for pollen... and even though its early.. it will contain trichromes. 

And to also further back up my vague claim...
Male cannabis plants do produce small amounts of trics....

Its a tentative claim..... but it might hold water.
Now rip my theory apart.... End quote.


Anyone please?


----------



## cannabis love (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Specialkayme - I love learning something new!


----------



## jpill (Dec 19, 2011)

Also, in the state of california keeping bees on your property is a tax deductible ! I'm not sure if he's doing that. 100% true


----------

